# Feel like my eyes are going to pop out



## Kquad (May 26, 2014)

Complete thyroidectomy 12/12. Slowly creeping up on my synthroid dose. I have had intermittant issues with headaches, pressure, and dizziness. NOw I feel like my eyes are going to pop out and my wife says I have a strange stare. MD is no help and did and MRI which was negative. I have not done well on synthroid and found an MD who well slowly switch me over to NDT this week. My current MD is a TSH only MD. Although, he ran a total T3 and free T4 finally. My T4 was in the upper end of the range. My total T3 was in the lower end of the range. It was upper midrange, just before they took my thyroid.

Has anyone else had these eye issues? Do they go away? My dose was just increased 7 weeks ago again. With each dose increase, I get a headache for 2 weeks and feel hyper. That has subsided. Also, I never hurt any where before. Since T day, I have had 3 bouts of tendonitis and lots of aches and pains!!!! I am a 45 year old male who was found to have benign hurtle cell adenomas.

Thank you, My heart go out to you all!!


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Graves' Eye Disease
http://www.kellogg.umich.edu/patientcare/conditions/graves.disease.html

Oh, you simply must get yourself to a Board Certified Ophthalmologist! As soon as you can. You have exophthalmos!

Info above!

Welcome to the board. I am glad you have come over here to inquire. You will find much info and support here.


----------



## Kquad (May 26, 2014)

I did, he said my right eye was dry but that was it. I so hope this Natural Thyroid is better, I start on Thur. I have temporary hyper symptoms with each dose change, so I am prepared. I tlod my old endo about the hyper symptoms, he told me to go to Psych!! I was fine until they took my thyroid out. All of this because they found a nodule after a car accident


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

If you have a fixed stare and you went to the link I provided, you may change your mind about all of this. Are you sure you went to an ophthalmologist?

In any case, I do hope you feel better on the Natural Thyroid and it sounds like you are lucky they found the cyst and it sounds like it was not benign? Is that correct?


----------



## Kquad (May 26, 2014)

No it was benign hurtle cell. Thanks, I hope it helps also and it was an eye MD I saw.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Well; thank goodness for that good news. Glad it was not cancer!


----------



## BatMan (Oct 2, 2013)

yep im hypo and i get bulging painful eyes. they do feel like they will pop with pressure when i get it.


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

The crazy stare, dry eyes, pressure and buldging are all classic of thyroid eye disease. Its caused by the antibodies. Have you had TSI, TRab or TPO tested lately? A round of steroids may help it also helps with the pain.


----------



## Kquad (May 26, 2014)

I was negative for antibodies. Rewetting drops help a bit


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Antibodies that attack the thyroid are the same ones that attack the eyes. Since your thyroid was removed antibodies could have been created in that process. You don't have to have all the antibodies to have thyroid eye disease. Did you have TRab and TPO both tested? How long ago?

The stare is because the is white showing either above or below the colored part of the eye. Do you have this?


----------



## Kquad (May 26, 2014)

seems to be getting better on the Nature Throid


----------



## HotGrandma (Sep 21, 2012)

Awesome. Make sure your eye drops do not have preservatives in them


----------

